# Duplexing settings Asus N66U



## jgunning (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

Another question for you.

I need to change duplexing settings on a router (Asus N66U) to Full deplexing 1.0Gbps rather than auto negotiate. Usually i know you would do it on the computers NIC but in this case it is a wireless router so it needs to have these settings in order to push out maximum download speeds to all pc's connected wirelessly to it.

Thoughts and ideas would be much appreciated. Google has not helped me yet. =\

So TPU is my last hope! 

JG


----------



## v12dock (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you using default firmware? If you are using this can be changed in the Setup > VLANs page


----------



## jgunning (Feb 26, 2014)

Thats EXACTLY what i am after..but i am using the latest stable firmware release.. 3.0.0.0.4.374_4561   
Any ideas for that firmware version?


----------



## v12dock (Feb 26, 2014)

I am sure that the default firmware supports it but you can check out the merlin build: http://www.lostrealm.ca/tower/node/79


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 26, 2014)

Subscribed... have the same router (though it's the N66"R"), I think the firmware is cross compatible?


----------



## v12dock (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Subscribed... have the same router (though it's the N66"R"), I think the firmware is cross compatible?



I would try the Merlin firmware first it is compatible. I am using the using an AC66U ddwrt kingkong build on my N66U: http://www.desipro.de/ddwrt/K3-AC/23550/

BEFORE FLASHING TO DDWRT CHECK NVRAM SIZE!

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_RT-N66U "This router is sold in some locations as the RT-N66R. It is also available in white as the RT-N66W." Look for N66U firmware


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 26, 2014)

v12dock said:


> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_RT-N66U "This router is sold in some locations as the RT-N66R. It is also available in white as the RT-N66W." Look for N66U firmware



I grabbed my N66R at a Best Buy thanks to a $50 coupon*, everyone else was selling the N66U.  The ASUS support site breaks out the two, but the firmware is the same (in most cases).  Manuals are different but the same... weird.

*that someone posted on TPU


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there any particular reason why you want to force it? Is it not auto-negotiating to full-duplex 1Gbps? If it's not doing that automatically, it may have encountered an issue that prevented it from running at that speed, because auto-negotiate will choose the fastest possible.

Also, it's worth mentioning


> Autonegotiation is a requirement for using 1000BASE-T[9] according to _Section 28D.5 Extensions required for Clause40 (1000BASE-T)_.[10] At least the clock source has to be negotiated, as one endpoint must be master and the other endpoint must be slave.



Thanks to wikipedia.
*9: Cited source.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 26, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Is there any particular reason why you want to force it? Is it not auto-negotiating to full-duplex 1Gbps? If it's not doing that automatically, it may have encountered an issue that prevented it from running at that speed, because auto-negotiate will choose the fastest possible.
> 
> Also, it's worth mentioning
> 
> ...



I want to force it because the internet I have is called NBN. with NBN you get an nbn box then from that goes to your router. From the NBN box straight into my pc with auto negotiate settings on the computers NIC I get 14mbps down. if I force full duplexing 1gbps on my NIC I get 25mbps (what I am paying for).
so if I plug into my router I only get around 14mbps tops again.
So if I can set duplexing settings on the router (wireless) this would fix my issue.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 26, 2014)

v12dock said:


> I am sure that the default firmware supports it but you can check out the merlin build: http://www.lostrealm.ca/tower/node/79


Does the merlin custom firmware allow duplexing settings does it??

JG


----------



## v12dock (Feb 27, 2014)

jgunning said:


> Does the merlin custom firmware allow duplexing settings does it??
> 
> JG


It could by why would you want to set duplex settings on the routers end


----------



## jgunning (Feb 27, 2014)

v12dock said:


> It could by why would you want to set duplex settings on the routers end



I want to set the duplexing settings on the router because its a wireless router and without setting duplexing to 1gbps full duplex on it, every device that connects to it wont get full speed.
Because unless I am mistaken you cant change speed and duplex settings on wireless adapters. But even if I could they are still connecting to this router which is auto negotiating the duplexing. I don't know why but the current internet I have in Australia requires 1gbps full duplexing set to get full download speed. Without this change i get half the download speed I pay for, with the setting on i get the full speed! but that's plugging straight into their NBN box, and changing that setting on my NIC on my pc. Thats why i need to change that setting on the router.
I have submitted a complaint with the ISP.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 27, 2014)

The full duplex setting is for your connection to your ISP and/or your ethernet... it does not change the wireless portion. Your wireless will connect at the speed you set or run based on your wireless settings and the equipment at each side(end) .

The connection to your ISP is, usually, set auto (for your router) and negotiated by the equipment depending on what you are connecting to (most run at full-duplex).  If this has to be forced then your ISP has not set something in the system correctly or they(or you) have a problem.  And, this can cause errors in the data.

Now, if they have set there system to half-duplex and you set your to full duplex... from what I remember, you will still drop to half-duplex.

Your Ethernet connection between your NIC and the router should, also, be set to auto or, if your want you can set it to full-duplex. This should be set the same on both ends (router and NIC).

You can use NDT (Network Diagnostic Test) at measurement labs to see the information on your connection. They have other tests which are very useful, too.  Most vendors (ISPs) use this service when testing.
When the test finishes you can click on "details" and/or "advanced". In advanced, if, you scroll down you will find a line labeled Half_Duplex... if it is a 1 you are on half-duplex... it should be a 0(zero), continue scrolling down to the bottom and it will (or should) show you what your receive and send are connected to (what equipment or devices).

Edit:

Unless you are paying your ISP for 1Gbps connection; you are connecting to the ISP for what service you have.
Your 1Gbps is probably from the router to the NIC, if you have a gig Nic and Router.
As for your wireless, it is dual band, so to get the theoretical speed of 900, you need a device on both ends that support this... you will get 450 in the 2.4Ghz and 450 in the 5Ghz, but please don't expect that; except, in a test lab environment with perfect conditions.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 28, 2014)

After contacting the ISP here was what they replied to my email
_"I've found a setting on NBN's NTD which would have been causing the connection problems, in effect it was making the ethernet link half duplex.
I've changed it to auto/auto and when it goes through later today, you should be good to go.
99.9% are auto, but for some reason yours was set to the wrong setting."
_
??!! LOL!!


----------



## v12dock (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah I would not advise changing duplex settings most of the time if its getting half duplex its a physical connection issue


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2014)

jgunning said:


> After contacting the ISP here was what they replied to my email
> _"I've found a setting on NBN's NTD which would have been causing the connection problems, in effect it was making the ethernet link half duplex.
> I've changed it to auto/auto and when it goes through later today, you should be good to go.
> 99.9% are auto, but for some reason yours was set to the wrong setting."
> ...



I still don't understand how that could be the problem. Even half-duplex 100Mbit would offer you 50mbit up and down, which is faster than your ISP. BASE1000-T only runs in full duplex when connected to a switch. You can't run half-duplex 1000Gbps in your current configuration, it's not supported or possible by spec (IEEE 802.3). Either way, I think something else was going on. I seriously doubt this was the cause of your problems.



v12dock said:


> Yeah I would not advise changing duplex settings most of the time if its getting half duplex its a physical connection issue


This. Always leave it set to auto-negotiate because if it's not running at full speed, that's an indication of a problem somewhere between the adapter and switch (or another adapter).


----------



## jgunning (Mar 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I still don't understand how that could be the problem. Even half-duplex 100Mbit would offer you 50mbit up and down, which is faster than your ISP. BASE1000-T only runs in full duplex when connected to a switch. You can't run half-duplex 1000Gbps in your current configuration, it's not supported or possible by spec (IEEE 802.3). Either way, I think something else was going on. I seriously doubt this was the cause of your problems.
> 
> 
> This. Always leave it set to auto-negotiate because if it's not running at full speed, that's an indication of a problem somewhere between the adapter and switch (or another adapter).


Yea that doesn't surprise me.. and that makes sense. That is just what they told me. They definitely changed something on their end because I can set everything to auto negotiate now and everything is fine. Hmmmm.!!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2014)

jgunning said:


> Yea that doesn't surprise me.. and that makes sense. That is just what they told me. They definitely changed something on their end because I can set everything to auto negotiate now and everything is fine. Hmmmm.!!


I'm glad it is at least working the way it's supposed to now. Good job.


----------

